# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Please help ID this Apistogramma

## zeek_fon

Hi all, 

Would appreciate if you can help me ID this Apistogramma.

Sorry for the lousy photo.

Many thanks.

----------


## illumnae

It looks like a variant of Apistogramma agassizii. Probably "Alenquer"

----------

